# I rolled in dead worms yesterday evening......



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And it was so fun!!!

I didn't enjoy the end result, though. A bath! :lol:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lol too cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She had a blast. But I didn't really want my bed sheets to smell of her "perfume." :lol:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Adorable! She thinks it smelled yummy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww, lol....


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Aww poor puppy! All that hard work ruined by a bath! 

Welp, I guess she'll just have to do it again tomorrow!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine try to eat every worm, alive or dead, that they find!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Mine try to eat every worm, alive or dead, that they find!


So does Ike and i have pulled some baby black snakes out of his mouth too.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What a baby doll!! Those are some ears that are screaming that maybe those worms weren't worth it!!!! LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Adorable! She thinks it smelled yummy
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Amy! She does think they smell yummy, cause she rolls in the nasty things every chance she gets. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cpaoline said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww, lol....


That's what I was saying. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MMS said:


> Aww poor puppy! All that hard work ruined by a bath!
> 
> Welp, I guess she'll just have to do it again tomorrow!


Mean ole' Mama ruined her beautiful perfume. :lol: They all like to roll in those nasty things. I haven't figured out what the excitement is all about. They even rub their cheeks on them. It's hilarious to watch, but doesn't smell all that great. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Mine try to eat every worm, alive or dead, that they find!


Nasty lil boogers, aren't they. :lol: Their cuteness makes up for it, though. :lol:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Thanks, Amy! She does think they smell yummy, cause she rolls in the nasty things every chance she gets. :lol:


Jaxx has started rolling around in one spot of the yard lately. There must be something yummy smelling to him in that spot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> So does Ike and i have pulled some baby black snakes out of his mouth too.


Eeeeek! :lol: They can do some silly stuff.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> What a baby doll!! Those are some ears that are screaming that maybe those worms weren't worth it!!!! LOL


Thank you, Tina!!  Trust me, she'll forget all about the bath, and be rolling in worms again tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx has started rolling around in one spot of the yard lately. There must be something yummy smelling to him in that spot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, probably some good ole worms or bugs. :lol: For some reason they think they smell wonderful. :lol: Jade gets bugs and whips them with her teeny paws, then tries to eat them. :lol:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Yep, probably some good ole worms or bugs. :lol: For some reason they think they smell wonderful. :lol: Jade gets bugs and whips them with her teeny paws, then tries to eat them. :lol:


Jaxx does that too! Some type of beetle has been horrible here this year. Jaxx's favorite game is to try to catch the beetles and sneak them into the house to enjoy in peace and quiet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx does that too! Some type of beetle has been horrible here this year. Jaxx's favorite game is to try to catch the beetles and sneak them into the house to enjoy in peace and quiet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha!!! Jade does the same thing. :lol: Silly puppers! And gross!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Buttons did his usual yesterday and stuck half a dehydrated mummified worm to my new rug. He has an obsession with my new rug, he feels he must bury dead things in it. At least not as bad as the dead bird incident. I don't know where they find these things


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Buttons did his usual yesterday and stuck half a dehydrated mummified worm to my new rug. He has an obsession with my new rug, he feels he must bury dead things in it. At least not as bad as the dead bird incident. I don't know where they find these things
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's so gross and nasty some of the things they do. :lol: But at the same time they have so much fun doing it, that just can't help but laugh. :lol: 

Haha!!! The bird incident. I know it probably wasn't funny at the time, but I can just see him tossing his dead treasure merrily. :lol:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

hahaha aww it's funny I'm reading lots of stories about dogs rolling in worms recently, but I've never had a dog who did this or was interested in worms at all. What a peculiar thing to roll in. And poor worms. :lol:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah.... The worms don't stand a chance. Lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> hahaha aww it's funny I'm reading lots of stories about dogs rolling in worms recently, but I've never had a dog who did this or was interested in worms at all. What a peculiar thing to roll in. And poor worms. :lol:


You're very lucky! :lol: We've already had worm rolling this morning. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Yeah.... The worms don't stand a chance. Lol


The worms should know by now to run when they see a Chi. :lol:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My chi Nugget (rip) loved her dead worms! After a storm she'd have a blast!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

susan davis said:


> My chi Nugget (rip) loved her dead worms! After a storm she'd have a blast!


RIP sweet, Nugget. <3 I bet she's in Heaven having a blast with all the worms. xxx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh dear...:nshocked2: they must have looked like snakes to her, she is a brave little monkey...


Happy 4th of July :usa2:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

nabi said:


> Oh dear...:nshocked2: they must have looked like snakes to her, she is a brave little monkey...
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July :usa2:


Happy 4th, Kathleen! Thank you!  You are right. It really amazes me that they are as brave as they are being so bitty. Super Chi Wee's! :lol:


----------



## jamiebristol (Jul 9, 2013)

Maggie does that too!! I was just telling my mother in law yesterday about how she loves to eat them and roll on them, and she thought it was odd. I'm glad to know its a "chi" thing And of course she has to have a bath afterwards!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jamiebristol said:


> Maggie does that too!! I was just telling my mother in law yesterday about how she loves to eat them and roll on them, and she thought it was odd. I'm glad to know its a "chi" thing And of course she has to have a bath afterwards!


Jamie, they can be so silly! :lol: I think we have a few worm lovers here. :lol: 

Welcome aboard! Great to have you here!


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

I never had heard about the worm rolling thing. None of my chis have done it the most they've done is Rollin the grass maybe theirs worms under it. It sounds really funny hearing it though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

Abby would crunch away all day on beetles if she could..yuk!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamiebristol (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep, they love em! I first started noticing her with the dried or half dried ones. And when I would try to take them from her she would run - which was so cute I might add. That was something that she wanted and was not gonna give it up! But one day she kept rolling on the same spot so I decided to see if there was something there, and sure enough, a dried up worm down in the grass. Little stinker! Literally My daughter couldn't take the smell, so we put her in the tub She will sniff them out though, its so cute. She like a little investigator in the back yard. Thankyou all btw for being so welcoming - I'm so glad I found you all. I think my friends and family are getting sick of my Maggie stories


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Awwww that is such a cute pic!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

3 loves said:


> I never had heard about the worm rolling thing. None of my chis have done it the most they've done is Rollin the grass maybe theirs worms under it. It sounds really funny hearing it though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are rolling trying to find their victims. :lol: For some reason, dogs love stinky stuff. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AbbyBell said:


> Abby would crunch away all day on beetles if she could..yuk!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good stuff, Mama.  :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jamiebristol said:


> Yep, they love em! I first started noticing her with the dried or half dried ones. And when I would try to take them from her she would run - which was so cute I might add. That was something that she wanted and was not gonna give it up! But one day she kept rolling on the same spot so I decided to see if there was something there, and sure enough, a dried up worm down in the grass. Little stinker! Literally My daughter couldn't take the smell, so we put her in the tub She will sniff them out though, its so cute. She like a little investigator in the back yard. Thankyou all btw for being so welcoming - I'm so glad I found you all. I think my friends and family are getting sick of my Maggie stories


We love pictures and stories. We all relate very well. Happy to have you. 

Sounds like my Gia. She adores her worm rolling. Haha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> Awwww that is such a cute pic!!


Thank you, Cheryl! xxx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Lucy rolled in something yesterday but i stopped her immediately  I couldn't visibly see anything. Then soon after Finn went to same area and started sniffing and started to roll in it but was abruptly stopped by mama!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> Lucy rolled in something yesterday but i stopped her immediately  I couldn't visibly see anything. Then soon after Finn went to same area and started sniffing and started to roll in it but was abruptly stopped by mama!


Let those sweet babies roll in their worms.  :lol:


----------

